# Post a pic of your Socks



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Post a picture of your socks here 

Edit: ahhh crap, typo, meant to be socks not *****


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Liar you totally meant that. Slippin' thru the filter all ninja-like!

I expected this to be a comedy thread about pet birds lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

But the 'c' key is totally near the 's' key


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

great thread title..hahaha.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

My ***** and socks, for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Please someone make a joke about those ***** on the socks being blue.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ That's a double win. Full points.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh.. you meant socks? *zips up*


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

http://fineartamerica.com/images-medium/two-*****-head-to-head-john-breen.jpg


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^I think Paris would disagree, if that picture were real.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish I had one to post in this thread.

But I am a girl.

And you know how difficult it is for women in the farming industry.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Will this cock do?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL You people!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I see this thread getting tons of views in the next 24hrs:teeth


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's a nice dick:


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I knew I took a picture of this for a reason...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That picture has turned me off cock for life. I really don't like anchovies.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Not enough room on the page >.>


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't we get to know eachother first? PM me, we'll talk cock.....


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I swear I'm probably the only one that was planning on posting my socks.  They've already been on this forum twice now, hehe.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Get ur mind out the gutter. She meant *****. Just for fun though.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

You wrote that thread title on purpose.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> I knew I took a picture of this for a reason...


Mmm, fish sauce.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is it an accident that as of this moment, the "post a pic of yourself" thread is directly above this one in the new posts list? I think not.

(hey, my pic is in there somewhere too_)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and I think your freudian slip is showing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've always liked a bit of cock on my pizza.



silentcliche said:


> I knew I took a picture of this for a reason...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel like a manic chihuahua dancing around this thread trying to come up with a witty post that won't get me infracted, but my wit (or a lack of it) is letting me down.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ post a pic of any politician?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ^ post a pic of any politician?


How much do I owe you for hiring your brain there? Actually it's quite possible that I'd get an infrac for personally insulting a politician. It's not too far fetched on this site.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

your...................................







.
soul


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I feel like a manic chihuahua dancing around this thread trying to come up with a witty post that won't get me infracted, but my wit (or a lack of it) is letting me down.


:lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it will shock me if this whole thread stays for more than another day.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i definitely see this thread getting closed in the near future. but it figures if someone would start a thread called "post a pic of your *****" it would be my dear little indie.  anyway, here ya go.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ a girl can *always* keep calm and carry on holding a cock. 


fnarr fnarr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is a cock:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Best thread evarrr! :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

man, you're not kidding. someone should post a photo of that git Clarkson as well.



Resonance said:


> Here is a cock:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sexual innuendos can get boring


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh matron - !

Carry On Posting!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry Matron, I couldn't resist. :blush

This raunchy cockerel was just begging to get noticed......and some dude with him. :blank Yikes!


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

This thread turned out very funny,

thanks for the early morning laugh


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ glad you enjoyed it before it was deleted and we all got banned


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Sexual innuendos can get boring


yup.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh I don't know. sexual innuendo is a hard topic to stay on top of.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

you guysand girls are pretty f-ing horny arent you?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I do have several cars.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

As a humor tool, innuendo stands erect in the English language.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread just made my morning. Thank you.

And my contribution, shuttlecock.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> i definitely see this thread getting closed in the near future. But it figures if someone would start a thread called "post a pic of your *****" it would be my dear little indie.  anyway, here ya go.


lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

My cock is the best looking cock in this thread


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quite the flamboyant cock you've got there, Cleary :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the size and colouration are truly a wonder to behold. however, you should be aware that there are those who argue that the size of an extended innuendo is no substitute for technique.



Cleary said:


> My cock is the best looking cock in this thread


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

*socks*

here is a picture of my socks. only for you rachael! :love2


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

lol aaand the typo of the year goes to ingido flow..

Your ***** are no match for my pro caulk.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ wow that gets into anything!


----------



## mike2 (Jul 6, 2010)

leonardess said:


> oh I don't know. sexual innuendo is a hard topic to stay on top of.





leonardess said:


> ^ wow that gets into anything!


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

mike2 said:


>


lol. rofl.. haha..


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Best. Thread. Ever! :lol


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

anonymid said:


>


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Speaking of "Kha'hk"...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo Flow said:


> Post a picture of your socks here
> 
> Edit: ahhh crap, typo, meant to be socks


....only took us 21 hours - we're slipping :lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ok seriously.... i meant ***** 

so whoever changed it, you suck 

Edit: whoops, i mean, millenniumman75 does not suck


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

Your Crazy said:


> Not enough room on the page >.>


Cmon now, this isn't the time or place for cockiness. :roll

(hardy har har, sorry I couldn't resist :no)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went through here and issued warnings - you can use the word, but NOT for GENITALIA!
I can tell which is which :lol.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread has lost its charm.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm waiting for the "post a pic of your jugs" thread.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

or "post a pic of your breasts" thread. and an explanation that it was "supposed" to be beasts.....


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I want someone to post a pic of their cock in the pets thread. Someone has to have one.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha,I love you Rachael


----------

